# Unexpected new addition



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I lost Jonah, my golden boy on June 25th and a week later my father in law suddenly got severe dementia symptoms and we had to take his little Lhasa Apso from him. I did not want this dog at all and felt anger losing my beloved Jonah then turning right around and taking in this little guy. I also have a rescue golden retriever, Marla and a long haired tuxedo cat, Sydney. They are used to Patches the Lhasa Apso since he came over often for visits and so he is now in the household mix. Patches follows me all over the house and seems to want me much more than I want him. So, since photography is my hobby I thought I would take a few shots of Patches to release some of that guilt and he really was pretty good. He is 14 years old, hard of hearing and his eye sight isn't great but he is a good walker and we have been taking 1/2 mile walks. I even put him in the lake where he swam around me and didn't seem to mind the water at all.
Patches














Marla my beautiful rescue Golden!








Sydney my little Rockstar!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Patches is adorable. The fates working their magic. So sorry to hear about your father-in-law.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

What a beautiful family! You take good pictures. Lhasa's are wonderful companions... LOL they don't shed and much easier to put into the bathtub  I'm pretty sure he is missing his person, you must be a great substitute.
I inherited a min. schnauzer from the next door neighbor. She died and all the neighbors told the police to bring the dog to me?? She had to learn how to live with all the visitor dogs, my grand kids and really didn't care about the cats. I had to purchase clippers and scissors after learning how much it cost to keep these guys groomed! But she turned out to be a delightful dog and she too, didn't shed. I'm sorry about your uncle, dementia is heartbreaking. I went through this with a client... she forgot who I was after a while and soon forgot who her own cavalier spaniels were. She called them puppy, puppy but they didn't care. Life is full of surprises!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of beautiful Patches, Marla, and Sydney.

I'm really sorry about your FIL, I experienced a similar situation with mine, it's a tough and sad time for everyone.

I'm really glad you have opened your home to Patches, I am sure he is missing your FIL, feeling a sense of loss and he may also sense your loss of Jonah. You just might find comfort in one another.

Sure you've heard this saying before, sometimes dogs come into our lives for a reason.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Great pictures. His coloring makes the pictures look like sketches. Blessing for you on taking him in, he needed you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and all involved, including Patches. I hope that you are able to settle into a routine that makes things better for both you and Patches. I am glad you've opened your home and your heart to him. The photos are lovely, he is a very cute guy. Thinking of you.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

He'll do anything to be a part of your family.Than,in a couple of weeks if his dad wants to take him away,you will not want to return.Unfortunately & fortunately,it always ends up this way .To Marla & Sydneyid you girls vote for Patches??


----------

